# Ο 31 χρονών άντρας είναι τριανταενάχρονος;



## sarant (Jul 21, 2012)

Νόμιζα πως το είχαμε συζητήσει αλλά δεν το βρήκα.

Στο γκουγκλ βλέπουμε ότι οι αναφορές του "τριανταενάχρονος" είναι πολύ λιγότερες από το "τριανταδυάχρονος" (που έχει και κάμποσα "τριανταδιάχρονος"). Φυσικά αυτό δεν οφείλεται στο ότι οι 31χρονοι είναι λιγότεροι στον πληθυσμό, αλλά στο ότι ξενίζει.

Είναι λάθος; Μπορούμε να το πούμε αλλιώς;

Έχουμε στη Λεξιλογία κανέναν 31χρονο ή 41χρονο ή 51χρονο ή 21χρονο (ή και -χρονη) να τον βάλουμε να κάνει κάτι πολύ εντυπωσιακό, να δούμε πώς θα τον πούνε τα κανάλια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

Ξενίζει προφανώς γιατί το 1 είναι κλιτό και μάλιστα είναι ενικός. Ενώ ας πούμε το τρία είναι στον πληθυντικό κι ενώ λέμε "τρίχρονος", δεν λέμε "ενάχρονος". Δεδομένου πάντως ότι αυτός που έχει ηλικία ενός έτους, λέγεται μονοετής, θα έπρεπε να λέμε και τριανταμονόχρονος.

Σοβαρά τώρα, ποιο το πρόβλημα να πεις "τριάντα ενός";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Χμμμ... νόμιζα ότι δεν υπάρχει γραμματικό πρόβλημα και ότι η όποια δυσκολία οφείλεται στην ακουστική ομοιότητα με τους -9χρονους, αλλά προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ πώς θα τα έλεγε η καθαρεύουσα και διαπιστώνω μια παρόμοια δυσκαμψία: Εικοσιεναετής; Τριακονταεναετής;


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, όταν θες επίθετο δεν σου κάνει το τριανταενός, ξέρεις, εκεί που λένε "η τριαντατετράχρονη" και "ο εξηνταδυάχρονος" κτλ. Εκτός αν περιμένουν ένα χρόνο και τον λένε "τριανταδυάχρονο".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2012)

Καμώσου πως δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ηλικία και είναι είτε τριαντάχρονος (30 στα 31) είτε τριανταδυάχρονος (31 στα 32). Αν δεν θες να κλέψεις, έχεις σοβαρές λύσεις τρεις αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι στ' αλήθεια σοβαρές:

1. τριανταενάχρονος
2. τριανταμονόχρονος
3. τριανταεισάχρονος

Πάντως για να μην νιώθει μόνο του το 31, υπάρχουν κι άλλα που είναι περίεργα, όπως, δεκατριετής, δεκαεννιαετής, εικοσιενατής, εικοσιδιετής, εικοσιτριετής, εικοσιεννιατής (εδώ έχουν πρόβλημα όλα τα σε 1, 2, 3, 9). Τουλάχιστον ακούγονται περίεργα στο δικό μου αφτί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Ε, κάντα κι εσύ με -χρονους, ντε, να μη σου ακούγονται περίεργα! 

δεκατριάχρονος, δεκαεννιάχρονη, 21χρονος ;), εικοσιδυάχρονος, εικοσιτριάχρονη, εικοσιεννιάχρονος...


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

sarant said:


> Εκτός αν περιμένουν ένα χρόνο και τον λένε "τριανταδυάχρονο".


Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει και από τον καιρό των μαστιγώσεων η ιδέα για «παρά ένα τριανταδυάχρονος». :)

Αλλιώς:
εικοσιενάχρονος
τριανταενάχρονος
σαρανταενάχρονος
πενηνταενάχρονος
εξηνταενάχρονος
εβδομηνταενάχρονος

Καθιερωμένα.
(Not making a point. Just google fodder.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Τι θέμα δεν είναι μόνο λυμένο, είναι και λεξικογραφημένο. Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) αναφέρει στη σελ. Π40 τα α' συνθετικά _*εικοσιενα-*_ για το 21 και _*εικοσιδυα-*_ για το 22, και οι επόμενες δεκάδες σχηματίζονται ανάλογα προς αυτά. Αναφέρω και το _*-δυα-*_ (που δίνει π.χ. _τριανταδυάχρονη _κλπ) διότι όπως δεν υπάρχει _ενάχρονος _έτσι δεν υπάρχει ούτε _δυάχρονος _(κι αυτό παρατήρησα πως ενοχλεί κάποιους γλωσσολογούντες αλλαχού).


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν έχω την έκδοση 2012!


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ευχαριστώ, δεν έχω την έκδοση 2012!


Κι εγώ που την έχω... Είναι σίγουρα στην Π20; Πού ακριβώς; Είναι έτσι τονισμένα τα συνθετικά;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2012)

Ήταν σφάλμα πληκτρολόγησης: Π40.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jul 29, 2012)

Καλύτερα απ' όλους τους -ενάχρονους να κόβαμε έναν χρόνο. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτή η απόκλιση θα ενοχλούσε κανέναν (εκτός ίσως από μερικούς "εικοσιενάχρονους") ;)
Εξάλλου από τον τρόπο που τις περισσότερες φορές χρησιμοποιούνται οι λέξεις, υποδεικνύεται μάλλον η τάξη τής δεκαετίας στην ηλικία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Η λύση του στρογγυλέματος δεν θα συγκινήσει εκείνους που βολεύονται με το να γράψουν «31χρονος» (όπως στα θλιβερά σημερινά). Αν όμως κληθείς να διαβάσεις το κείμενο φωναχτά, δεν μπορείς να το στρογγυλέψεις στον αέρα, μπορείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η λύση του στρογγυλέματος δεν θα συγκινήσει εκείνους που βολεύονται με το να γράψουν «31χρονος» (όπως στα θλιβερά σημερινά). Αν όμως κληθείς να διαβάσεις το κείμενο φωναχτά, δεν μπορείς να το στρογγυλέψεις στον αέρα, μπορείς;



Όχι, μπορείς όμως να το παρακάμψεις με το "στα τριανταένα".


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, μπορείς όμως να το παρακάμψεις με το "στα τριανταένα".


Εσένα σε βλέπω να καίγεσαι στα τριανταένα. :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Τι θέμα δεν είναι μόνο λυμένο, είναι και λεξικογραφημένο. Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) αναφέρει στη σελ. Π40 τα α' συνθετικά _*εικοσιενα-*_ για το 21 και _*εικοσιδυα-*_ για το 22, και οι επόμενες δεκάδες σχηματίζονται ανάλογα προς αυτά. Αναφέρω και το _*-δυα-*_ (που δίνει π.χ. _τριανταδυάχρονη _κλπ) διότι όπως δεν υπάρχει _ενάχρονος _έτσι δεν υπάρχει ούτε _δυάχρονος _(κι αυτό παρατήρησα πως ενοχλεί κάποιους γλωσσολογούντες αλλαχού).


Από ιδιωτική συζήτηση, να προσθέσω ότι διαπίστωσα πως «ενοχλεί» και το -τρι-ά-χρονος (προφανώς λόγω του τρίχρονος).

Ο Γκούγκλης δηλώνει σχετικά:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 26, 2022)

Και το 'χα στο μυαλό μου να το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή αυτό... Φαίνεται πως ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία τού «θ' ακουστεί άβολο όπως και να το πεις» όπως το «πήρα το λεωφορείο των μία / της μιας».


Ήθελα να βάλω σύνδεσμο μέσα στο κείμενο και δεν μου τον εμφάνισε... Γιατί;

https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Το-τρένο-φεύγει-στη-μία.18239/


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και το 'χα στο μυαλό μου να το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή αυτό... Φαίνεται πως ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία τού «θ' ακουστεί άβολο όπως και να το πεις» όπως το «πήρα το λεωφορείο των μία / της μιας».
> 
> 
> Ήθελα να βάλω σύνδεσμο μέσα στο κείμενο και δεν μου τον εμφάνισε... Γιατί;
> ...


To ίδιο άβολο και το λεωφορείο που φεύγει στις 3 ή στις 4. Λεωφορείο "των τρεις" ή "των τριών"; "Των τέσσερις" ή "των τεσσάρων';


----------

